# Anubias leaves turning yellow then transparent



## tanganyikandoug (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like iron or manganese deficiency. get a good fertilizer and you should be good to go. it will take awhile for it to recover though.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

Do I need a differant fertilizer than the fizz tabs and the florapride? Or are those ok and I just need to wait.


----------



## tanganyikandoug (Apr 5, 2004)

fizz tabs arent a fert i think they just increase co2 concentration.
i dont know about florapride really. i have an anubias forest and i use Seachem flourish and excel as well as LeafZone every week. leafzone has alot of iron and potassium. i never have yellow leaves.
also might want to throw another plant in there maybe java moss or a sprig of hornwort for balance.


----------



## GreenTank (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah if you go with Seachem..your biggest worry with Iron and Flourish will be in not overdosing them. Seachem stuff is really good. YOu might also want a few root tabs under the plants in the substrate as well.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

What would be the appropriate dosages for those products for my tank?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The recommended dosage is written on the labels. The bottles contain an excellent pipette for dosing small amounts.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

The dosages are like 2ml for 25 gals... and I've got a 5 gal tank! I'd need 0.4ml of the product, or less, for my 5 gal tank... how do I measure that? the dropper only has ml increments


----------



## PlantView (Feb 6, 2004)

martygreene said:


> The dosages are like 2ml for 25 gals... and I've got a 5 gal tank! I'd need 0.4ml of the product, or less, for my 5 gal tank... how do I measure that? the dropper only has ml increments


In order to dose 0.4 ml, you can make-up a small amount of 40 percent solution (2 parts product and 3 parts water), and then add 1.0 ml of that to your tank. Alternatively, make a 20 percent solution (1 part product and 4 parts water), and use 2.0 ml. Or a 10 percent solution (1 part product and 9 parts water), and use 4.0 ml.

Well, you get the idea. ;-)

Incidentally, when working with small amounts of liquid, the following, referring to the surface tension of fluids, is good advice.



> When measuring a liquid in a glass graduate, hold it at eye level and pour the solution into it until the surface of the liquid reaches the correct mark. You will notice a curved surface on the top of the solution. This curved surface is called the "meniscus." The correct amount is indicated by the lower of two visible lines of the meniscus.


PlantView


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'm familiar with meniscus.


----------



## Gcracker3000 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you look closely at the provided dropper, it has 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, and 1 mL lines.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

I did, it only had 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5ml lines. Maybe they changed it?


----------



## Gcracker3000 (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe you have a larger bottle than me. I only have 100 mL bottles.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Check the rhyzome for cracks or splits... it is possible that the plant is damaged. I had a small anubia that did the exact same thing and when I finally decided to give up on it and removed it I noticed that the rhyzome was badly cracked breaking the path to the leaves. It was very hard to tell but mine I think could have actually been sliced. Many of the anubia's we get are from split rhyzomes of a larger plant. 
Anyway's, one by one the leaves melted for no apparent reason, especially since the plants only 2" away were thriving... :lol: 

Im not a fan of the lighting you got there either... 11 watt bulb has zippo for intensity. I been there , tried that on a little 5 gallon hex and would never try it again... I had better growth with a small anubia when I dumped that light and went with a 25 watt incandescent believe it or not. :wink:


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

I had an incandescent in there before, but was suggested I switch to the flourescent. I'm confused now.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im not _suggesting_ "incandescents" , I am merely saying that I had better growth with 1 - 25 watt over one 11 watt pc over my 5g. :wink: 

11 watt bulb is weak... even for such a small tank. Look at it this way, the plants dont know what size tank they are in. :?


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

when i had an iron deficiency, the leaves done the same as yours, when you touch them are they slimy and stink like crap?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

They are slimy/disintegrate, but no smell.

I got SeaChem's Flourish, and am adding that to the tank now. It has a higher iron content, maybe it will help.


----------

